# Gaining weight whilst training for half marathon, possible?



## Benj1436114491 (Apr 27, 2004)

Hi,

Firstly, its been quite a while since I posted here, or even been on the site. Gave up on the gym a few years back when I had some problems with my shoulder, fair to say since then I just lost interest.

As of the end of next week I have 4 months of summer to do.... nothing, it's easy student life. So the plan is to try and add a bit of weight whilst training for a half marathon I agreed to do in october.

So a bit about me:

22, 6'1", 145lbs, lazy, unfit, skinny and an ectomorph. :thumbdown:

Planning to train 5 days a week, split into:

2 x 1 Hour cardio sessions

2 x Weight sessions*

1 x Long, marathon specific, run

* 3 Day split, Push, Pull, Legs. Meaning each BP gets trained twice every three weeks in order to avoid over training.

Now for the diet, this is the diet section after all. Please bear in mind im a student, AKA im skint.

Meal 1

25g MP True Whey with 200ml milk + 5g Creatine

Banana

Meal 2

Tin baked beans

4 slices buttered wholemeal toast

Meal 3

100g Chicken breast

75g Rice

Veg

Meal 4

100g MP weight gainer with 500ml milk

Meal 5

100g Pasta

50g Cheese

Meal 6

Dinner*

Meal 7 / Post WO

25g MP True Whey with 200ml milk

Banana / 30g Maltodextrin

* Quite into cooking, so Dinner will vary day to day. Will include meat approx 750 cals.

Approximately 3600 calories

Just after your opinions on the diet, and if its possible to gain weight whilst doing so much cardio. Looking to add a stone or two in the 4.5 months leading up to october.

Thanks

Benj


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

2 stone is a big amount to gain in 5 months, unles you put on alot of fat aswell.


----------



## Jake H (Oct 31, 2008)

to answer your question in theory it is just work out the cals youll burn off training for it and eat enough to balance it then add another 200 cals so you'll gain and not loose


----------



## Benj1436114491 (Apr 27, 2004)

Thanks for quick replies.

HJL - 1 - 2 stone, gotta aim high, 1 would be good. A bit of fat wouldn't be too much of a problem I am skin and bones!


----------



## DrSweeney (Dec 21, 2007)

On a clean bulking diet like that, you're guna have to shovel it away to put a stone on while training for a marathon! Im eating a similar calorie diet, with minimal cardio (nothing compared to you), and im steadily gaining about a pound a week! Its near impossible to gain mass and train for a half marathon effectively at the same time. Id concentrate on gettin in shape for the half marathon, whilst trying to maintain as much muscle as possible by eating protein every 2.5 hours and keeping the weight training as intense as if you were trying to bulk (careful of overtraining tho!). Once the marathons outa the way, you'll find it much easier to put weight on...


----------



## Benj1436114491 (Apr 27, 2004)

Cheers for reply DrSweeney. Comments make sense, i'll get fit, get the marathon outta the way then try for some decent mass. Should hopefully have a decent-ish base to work from then.


----------



## Jamesieboy (Oct 17, 2008)

hmmm, thought i'd throw in my tupence! It's tricky, I just ran a half marathon - and i'm nearly 2 stone heavier than the same race I ran last year (being heavy and long distance running don't mix). erm....don't claim to be an expert, but before trying to get more muscular, running was 'my thing'. You are 22 - keep it clean and eat, eat , eat... there is a free webste called *mapmyrun.com* its excellent! (distance/cals etc...)Message me if you want specific advice on training for running; but if you can get to the point where you can 'jog' 8 miles - then on the day, 13 is f**k all. Try and do a 10k as soon as you feel reasonably comfortable (before half!) Seriously, if you want more of my 'advice' on training/info on running etc just ask -more than happy to help if I can - I've worn out a few pairs of running shoes in my time.......


----------



## Jamesieboy (Oct 17, 2008)

DrSweeney said:


> On a clean bulking diet like that, you're guna have to shovel it away to put a stone on while training for a marathon! Im eating a similar calorie diet, with minimal cardio (nothing compared to you), and im steadily gaining about a pound a week! *Its near impossible to gain mass and train for a half marathon effectively at the same time. Id concentrate on gettin in shape for the half marathon, whilst trying to maintain as much muscle as possible by eating protein every 2.5 hours and keeping the weight training as intense as if you were trying to bulk (careful of overtraining tho!).* Once the marathons outa the way, you'll find it much easier to put weight on...


Good point - don't over train. 13 is easier than you might think!!! Take it easy, shin splints are a cnut!!!!!!!!!!! Basic rule - running: 3 times a week, one long, 2 short. Go at your comfort level - don't over train. For me, I might do, 2 x 5 miles and then a 7 mile (10k) - but rest, recover and eat, carbs/protein and good fats!!!!! :thumbup1:


----------



## Benj1436114491 (Apr 27, 2004)

Thanks for advise Jamesieboy, just been on map my run, good site, found a few runs round liverpool other users have added which is good.

As odd as it may sound, I don't really like running that much. Do you think I could get away with 1 progressively longer run on the weekend, with 2 cardio sessions in the gym per week? Gym work would have a bit of everything - rower, bike, cross trainer, & treadmill.

Any preventative measures for shin splints, people keep mentioning them to me!


----------

